# impact driver bits



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

What do most of you use in your impact drivers? I am referring to the 18 volt handheld type and specifically torx and phillips bits. thanx


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I use no bits that are unique to an impact driver...I use the same ones that I would use in a drill or hand tool.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

For turning in Deckmate screws, I've had the best luck using the Phillips and Torx bits from Deckmate. For #2 Phillips drywall screws, I've found it best to match the bits to the screws. There's enough variation in the bits/slots. For other sizes of Torx, try to find American made bits and buy some spares. It's a good fastener, but the bits don't last, IME.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*McFEELY"S*

For Phillips & square drive bits, I have had good luck with *McFEELY"S*
.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The "gold tip' bosch bits at Lowes work pretty well


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I was using regular phillips bits and had problems with them snapping off when running deck screws into subflooring. I switched to dewalts phillips bits which are labeled for impact use. They seem to be working out a lot better. Haven't broken one yet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> I was using regular phillips bits and had problems with them snapping off when running deck screws into subflooring. I switched to dewalts phillips bits which are labeled for impact use. They seem to be working out a lot better. Haven't broken one yet.
> Mike Hawkins


I had the same problem Mike. Went through a dozen just regular bits I had in the tool box and literally broke everyone. Didnt round any off but instead broke all the tips off. Bought a set of the Dewalt Impact Ready ones and am still on the first bit 6 months later.


----------



## Rob1975 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use an impact nearly everyday. Pretty much any brand labeled for impact use will due. I am a Bosch man, so I buy Bosch when I see them, but I also have some DeWalt and Irwin in the bag as well.


----------

